# Do you think they will make it? Any ideas of what to do?



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 25, 2018)

Okay so today when my little ghosties came in the mail, 2 of the 3 were pretty much "frozen" because they were in the mail system a day extra... Well I put them on the heat pad and tried to feed but pretty much unresponsive... I kniw they aren't dead yet because they jerk every once and a while but they dont walk or hold them selves up. They just lay there. The other one is doing fine, walking around and drinking water off the side of the cage...


----------



## Synapze (Oct 25, 2018)

How long have they been out of the box? 

Looks like you're doing everything you can, but I don't think they're going to make it. If they actually were frozen, they'll certainly not make it. ?

Good luck little guys.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 25, 2018)

I think they died.. Like literally not long maybe an hour.

No wait one just moved an antanne and the other a leg.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 25, 2018)

I think they are both dead now. Thanks anyway.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 25, 2018)

I am so sorry that they died, @Prayingmantisqueen! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Oct 25, 2018)

That is sooo sad! Poor guys ?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 25, 2018)

Its okay. Thanks guys! In heaven nothing will ever die, now thats exciting!!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 25, 2018)

Sorry they died. Poor little ghosts.

 We wil see our pets in heaven again.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 25, 2018)

?


----------

